# Free "First Sweater" patterns - knit



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

http://knitting.craftgossip.com/top-ten-sweater-patterns-for-beginners/2013/10/03/?utm_source=CraftGossip+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=a643a6e256-CraftGossip_Daily_Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_db55426a84-a643a6e256-196060181


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice patterns! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice patterns. Thx.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Beautiful sweater! Nice color too.


NRoberts said:


> I knitted the Safire for my daughter. It's came out looking so-oo-oo good.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for the link.....added to my library.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness--I just got back from a wonderful pattern adventure---thanks to your post!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Saved the Safire also. Think daughter in law will love it.
Thanks


----------



## rosemarychell (Feb 17, 2012)

i have made this its so easy x


----------



## Anita_ (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Gracef (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the website
I am new at knitting and crocheting and have wanted to venture out to make a sweater.
This site has given me the confidence to go for it.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I have made the petite sophisticate. I was looking at one of the patterns and it called for kitchener stitch and i-cord bind off. Is that considered easy?


----------



## nan.0803 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have not been able yo get to these patterns through this link. Help please.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.

They are all lovely patterns. Bookmarked it!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Always love the Safire sweater. It has been on my things to knit list. Thanx for the reminder though. Will download it. :thumbup:


----------



## lefthandedrn (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. Downloaded almost all of the patterns and can't wait to get started on them. Will be making them for Christmas presents!


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Good for you! The first sweater seems like a huge project and even if it doesn't turn out perfect (mine didn't, I used cotton yarn (stretches from weight) and my sleeves got large at one point)but it's wearable and I get compliments on it), you've gotten over a huge hurdle. It's not hard to knit a basic sweater. I think we novices are just so impressed by it, we THINK it's hard.



Gracef said:


> Thanks for the website
> I am new at knitting and crocheting and have wanted to venture out to make a sweater.
> This site has given me the confidence to go for it.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love the sweater you knit - thanks for sharing the website -perfect


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

NRoberts, Your Safire came out beautiful. You did such a wonderful job and the yarn is beautiful too! :thumbup:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!!!


----------

